# Three Cheese Tortellini Salad (Tried & True)



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

*Three-Cheese Tortellini Salad*

I often think THIS is the reason I am invited to so many cookouts ... and all this time I thought it was because of my amazing personality. Well, maybe it's both!   Suggestion: if you take it to a potluck, bring copies of the recipe. You WILL be asked for it. /rayt721

--SALAD:--

1 (7 oz.) pkg. cheese tortellini
1 c. fresh broccoli flowerets
4 oz. (1 c.) cubed Cheddar cheese
1 c. sliced celery
1 c. cherry tomatoes, halved
1 (2 1/4 oz.) can sliced ripe olives,
   drained

--PARMESAN DRESSING:--

1/2 c. mayonnaise or salad dressing
1-2 tbsp. milk
1 1/2 tsp. chopped fresh marjoram or
   1/2 tsp. dried marjoram leaves
3 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1 tbsp. lemon juice

Cook tortellini to desired doneness as directed on package.  Drain; rinse with cold water.  Cover; refrigerate 30 minutes.  In large bowl, combine all salad ingredients except tomatoes; toss gently.  In small bowl, combine all dressing ingredients; blend well.  Pour dressing over salad; toss gently.  Cover; refrigerate 2-3 hours to blend flavors.  Just before serving, add tomatoes; gently toss.  Yield:  6 (1 cup) servings.


----------



## lindatooo (May 30, 2004)

Ray that sounds scrumptious!  Your timing is perfect as this is the beginning of cookout season!  Thank you!


----------

